

2mA Transcranial DC stimulation lightens up brain areas - mrpixel
http://www.mindalive.com/articlenten.htm

======
mrpixel
Lots of fun to be had playing around with your brain and a 9V battery!? No. On
average a body has about 1000 ohms (wet hand to wet hand) which in my mind
divides down to 9mA, 4.5 times the recommended current. 0.15mA reaching your
heart will probably kill you. About 15mA/cm² on an electrode will cause tissue
damage. So, if you want to experiment with this in a safe manner, get
something that will provide only 2mA, no more, no less. And even then you can
fuck yourself up easily. Great potential for big laughs.

